# If you could only keep three....



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Soooo...if push came to shove which three wax's would you want to keep in your armoury ?
Just interests me on what people have and what they actually need, I could buy so many waxes out of curiosity but keep telling my self I don't need them.

So just three guys ? Wt ya gna keep ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Collinite 476, simoniz original and Autofinesse tough coat, a sealant but for it's ease of use, these are the ones for me, due to being the strongest durability, that's what i like.

On this thread you might get alot of comments on, vics concours, bouncers 22, Glasur, best of show, Shield etc....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zymol vintage, royale and solaris  :lol:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Best of show, vics concourse and zaino z2


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> zymol vintage, royale and solaris  :lol:


lol...you've got to much money!! Or asleep and dreaming.... Aha


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Collinite 476, simoniz original and Autofinesse tough coat, a sealant but for it's ease of use, these are the ones for me, due to being the strongest durability, that's what i like.
> 
> On this thread you might get alot of comments on, vics concours, bouncers 22, Glasur, best of show, Shield etc....


Yeah I've got the vics, rave about it all the time and can't think what I really need to add to my collection. I'd say you've gta have some kinda colly in there, vics....then I'm undecided on the last space...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol: im skint now, just got a kranzle pw


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

lol at wax obsessed people.

I'd struggle to choose waxes to keep, but just because i wouldn't want to use any of them on my car. Things have moved on since we all had to smear old fashioned crap all over our paint work.


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Swissvax shield,Autoglym HD wax & Collinite 845 for the winter months.If i can add a sealant i would drop Swissvax (on cost grounds) for Werkstat Acrylic system.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> lol at wax obsessed people.
> 
> I'd struggle to choose waxes to keep, but just because i wouldn't want to use any of them on my car. Things have moved on since we all had to smear old fashioned crap all over our paint work.


Your telling me you can match the finish of vics concours with some new technology ? The new stuff may be more durable, but the finish I get from using vics makes me smile every time I use it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Just Victoria Wax Concours and Naviwax Dark for me, with P21S Concours thrown in for good measure.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Out of the waxes I own I'd have to keep:

Zymol Vintage
Zymol Atlantique
FK1000P

Poor old Destiny and Dodo SN would have to go


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> lol at wax obsessed people.
> 
> I'd struggle to choose waxes to keep, but just because i wouldn't want to use any of them on my car. Things have moved on since we all had to smear old fashioned crap all over our paint work.


C.Quartz leaves me in amazement every time I use it. A bit of a darkening effect, as well as being extremely glossy! I still can't bring myself to use it on my paintwork though.....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't need 3. Just keep colly 476


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> Your telling me you can match the finish of vics concours with some new technology ? The new stuff may be more durable, but the finish I get from using vics makes me smile every time I use it.


Have you tried body wrap mate?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott if you like the vics red look, seriously i would consider going for chemical guys xxx wax, cheap but very underrated wax buddie IMO, it will look good on your blue paint.

Plus see if you can get hold of meguiars 16, forget the collinite then, that will do the job for two, plus will get a larger tin, plus will last you ages, covers all corners this wax does, very underrated IMO as well.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Have you tried body wrap mate?


No I haven't mate, I opted for tough coat instead. Both fairly similar though aren't they ?

I do like the new tech, but so far I'm yet to match the wet glossy finish I get from vics.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

:lol:


Trip tdi said:


> Scott if you like the vics red look, seriously i would consider going for chemical guys xxx wax, cheap but very underrated wax buddie IMO, it will look good on your blue paint.
> 
> Plus see if you can get hold of meguiars 16, forget the collinite then, that will do the job for two, plus will get a larger tin, plus will last you ages, covers all corners this wax does, very underrated IMO as well.


Cheers mate, yeah I always seem to compare everything to the vics tbh. I'm not too fussed about the durability etc, as I love applying the wax and not to bothered how often I do it. I jus want a good finish.

The megs 16...wer do you guys get this from ?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

haha i've not tried vics either. as long as we are both happy with what we are using eh? can't try every product on the market.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> haha i've not tried vics either. as long as we are both happy with what we are using eh? can't try every product on the market.


Yep too true matey...didn't mean to come across arsey mate.
I myself just can't seem to get as good finish with anything else I have. Problem is I think I spoilt my self by buying vics as my first wax. I feel like I should be building my way up...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bodywrap and tough coat are different sealant types...


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> bodywrap and tough coat are different sealant types...


There's not a great deal of difference in the performance is there ? 
That what I was lead to believe when purchasing...only that body wrap was more complicated to apply prep wise.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not used tough coat but bodywrap can last a year or more. BW does needs sqeaky clean paintwork to bond to though. tough coat looks along similar lines to werkstat jett..


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> not used tough coat but bodywrap can last a year or more. BW does needs sqeaky clean paintwork to bond to though. tough coat looks along similar lines to werkstat jett..


Wicked..thanks  
All get confusing to me lol...it's all about the looks as far as I'm concerned...we are on about wax's arent we ? ;-)


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

For me out of what i have:

Swissvax Shield (still amazing wax and still very underrated)
Dodo Juice Supernatural
Dodo Juice Orange Crush (i love the smelll, i love the glow it can give to a warm coloured car and the wet finish to a dark coloured car)


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> For me out of what i have:
> 
> Swissvax Shield (still amazing wax and still very underrated)
> Dodo Juice Supernatural
> Dodo Juice Orange Crush (i love the smelll, i love the glow it can give to a warm coloured car and the wet finish to a dark coloured car)


Orange crush is one I've always wanted to try but I never seem to hear much about it. You got any pics of cars with oc on mate ?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

For me it would be

Autosmart WAX
FK1000P


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

My collection has finally been reduced to 3! :lol:

They are: Z Vintage, SV Crystal Rock and AF Desire. :thumb:

They are all stand out waxes! 

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm...

Zymol Royale
Ceramishield
Zaino Z2

I think.........

:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Vics Red
AutoGlym HD
Dodo Supernatural v1


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

This is easy for me - Megs #26 and Collie 476s

You may notice there's only 2 there. That's because I only own 2 waxes. 
That's 1 more than I need! 

Why would any one need to reduce DOWN to 3?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I only own 3 waxes :|


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Collonite 476, dodo juice SN and possibly concours.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I only own three atm..however I see posts and posts with people having numerous waxes. I was just curious as to which waxes people really valued and would more than likely buy again rather than Hauding loads of waxes. I currently own vics red, af soul and colly 845.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

For me it would without doubt be.....

1. Bouncers 22 ( Best Wax I Have Ever Used )
2. Concours Car Care Champagne Supernauba ( Superb Wax and a pleasure to use )
3. Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax ( Awesome Finish Despite Low Price and SOOOOO EASY to buff off even in hot sun ! )


Close "runners up" for me would include Autoglym HD Wax, Auto Finesse Passion and Spirit


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Scott_VXR said:


> Orange crush is one I've always wanted to try but I never seem to hear much about it. You got any pics of cars with oc on mate ?


Only a couple:


















I used it on a couple of cars, just dont have pics


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> For me it would without doubt be.....
> 
> 1. Bouncers 22 ( Best Wax I Have Ever Used )
> 2. Concours Car Care Champagne Supernauba ( Superb Wax and a pleasure to use )
> ...


Nice to know mate, which nattys is that ? The blue seems to get alot of mentions...


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Scott_VXR said:


> Nice to know mate, which nattys is that ? The blue seems to get alot of mentions...


I would get the white Nattys Wax if I could only have one, simply because my car is a very light silver, but either of the 3 Nattys Waxes are all as good as one another.

White is suppose to be best for light colours, Blue is best for dark colours, Red is good for both !


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

1. Pinnacle Souveran - nothing else comes close for a wet, glossy finish to red paint. Lacks durability, but with this finish, who cares. An excellent LSP after Prima Amigo.

2. Colly 845 - An excellent durable liquid wax, good for anything from your alloys to the shower tiles

3. PS21S - An excellent, budget priced all-rounder, very user-friendly.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

This would be...
FK1000p
Harlys Wax
Optimum Car Wax
My reasons for this are extensively explained in post 145 of this thread

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scott_VXR said:


> Your telling me you can match the finish of vics concours with some new technology ? The new stuff may be more durable, but the finish I get from using vics makes me smile every time I use it.


Vics concours is amazing.
i agree with every word!.
the three id go for is:
1-vics concours
2-zymol atlantique
3-swissvax crystal rock


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Zymol Atlantique,Zymol Titanium,and Autoglym HD would be my three.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

waxy said:


> Zymol Atlantique,Zymol Titanium,and Autoglym HD would be my three.


Wts you opinion on the titanium mate,? I keep looking at that but it doesn't seem to get much hype on here.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Zymol Royale
Zymol Vintage
Raceglaze Black Label

Maybe Collinite 845 too!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Vics is for sure the best wax I've tried look wise and decent durability.

I've had pretty much the whole SV and half the zymol and it's never competed in my eyes.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Collinite 915 is the only wax i now own. (Sealant Man).


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Vics is for sure the best wax I've tried look wise and decent durability.
> 
> I've had pretty much the whole SV and half the zymol and it's never competed in my eyes.


Nice to know that! Cheers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've become ore of a sealant person but I do like to wax (the car) from time to time.

My 3 favourite waxes are:
Victoria Concours
Zymol Concours
Dodo Orange Crush

All great waxes:thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

considering the only 3 waxes ive ever owned, are the 3 waxes i currently own, im kinda limited on opinion, lol, 

i would however like to try

collinite insulator wax
finish kare fk1000p
dodo juice supernatural


----------



## Evomike (Dec 22, 2010)

My three would be....

1) Naviwax Dark
2) Optimum Car Wax
3) CG 50:50


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Scott_VXR said:


> Wts you opinion on the titanium mate,? I keep looking at that but it doesn't seem to get much hype on here.


It's strange that it doesn't get talked about more,i like it better than Glasur,and Concours.Looks wise,i see no difference compared to Glasur,water behaviour is exactly the same,and it's easily as durable,i've said it before on here,IMO it's very underrated.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

waxy said:


> It's strange that it doesn't get talked about more,i like it better than Glasur,and Concours.Looks wise,i see no difference compared to Glasur,water behaviour is exactly the same,and it's easily as durable,i've said it before on here,IMO it's very underrated.


Cheers mate...might give a try then  is it wet looking ? Glossy ? As that's what I prefer...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott you might just be better off sticking with your vics, if you like it, and it gives the results stick with it, you can always layer and layer with vics for more deeper gloss levels, but on the other hand if you want to try a new wax that is glossy and glassy, then autosmart wax is a good one, this wax is for the trade buddie.

If you are really after a glossy look, then maybe look in to a glaze, that could be one department to look for, but vics ticks all the boxes from what i have read.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Vics Concours (although I've barely used it)
Purple Haze Pro (Shame its a panel pot)
Fk1000 - what I'd put on everyone elses car! :lol:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Scott you might just be better off sticking with your vics, if you like it, and it gives the results stick with it, you can always layer and layer with vics for more deeper gloss levels, but on the other hand if you want to try a new wax that is glossy and glassy, then autosmart wax is a good one, this wax is for the trade buddie.
> 
> If you are really after a glossy look, then maybe look in to a glaze, that could be one department to look for, but vics ticks all the boxes from what i have read.


Cheers mate..I think vics will always have place in my kit  
Funny you say autosmart...I'm meeting my rep tomorrow  could be expensive lol :-/ 
Yeah my glaze is prima amigo...happy with that so far 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Celeste Dettaglio v2
Crystal Rock
Kore Dark


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Vics concours
2. Dodo supernatural
3. Celeste (v1, never tried v2!)


----------



## HeavyDee (Mar 14, 2011)

Vics Concours
SV Concourso
Celeste V2 (a tad nicer to work with than V1)

Colinite 845 C'mon Im new here let me have 4!! LOL

Darren


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott what's your budget mate, theirs some boutique waxes mentioned on this thread, they are over the 100 pound bracket....


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Tough one..mmm have 2 cars though and few wax's work better than the other on the black rather than the silver.. simplified

On saffy black vectra c vvt sri-
1.zymol glasur
2.vics collectors
3.pete's 53

On star silver 2 zaf a gsi
1.zymol carbon
2.chemical guys 50/50
3.dodo juice light fantastic pro

:lol:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Scott what's your budget mate, theirs some boutique waxes mentioned on this thread, they are over the 100 pound bracket....


I probably wouldn't go over 100 tbh....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> I probably wouldn't go over 100 tbh....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


I just say hold on at present, with the Autosmart visit you have, test their wax on your car, and see how it looks and feels, could be the right wax for you, or not, plenty on the market buddie, but really depends which on to go for.

As you have amigo, I've never tried it, but their is very strong reviews on here, have you tried amigo with vics red over the top, layered, should give you some depth to the paint.

I personally believe you can not go wrong with collinite 915 wax, and being brutally honest here, great wax for the money plus the durability is their, a big tin, will last you well.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I just say hold on at present, with the Autosmart visit you have, test their wax on your car, and see how it looks and feels, could be the right wax for you, or not, plenty on the market buddie, but really depends which on to go for.
> 
> As you have amigo, I've never tried it, but their is very strong reviews on here, have you tried amigo with vics red over the top, layered, should give you some depth to the paint.
> 
> ...


Yeah I used vics over amigo on the skoda I did recently. Worked a treat tbh, couldn't fault the finish. Just wondered if any other wax ex would give me a similar finish...?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> Yeah I used vics over amigo on the skoda I did recently. Worked a treat tbh, couldn't fault the finish. Just wondered if any other wax ex would give me a similar finish...?


To be honest Scott, i really don't know which product can give the extra finish mate or the same finish, sorry about this.

Keep this thread open, i;m sure more people on DW will help and direct you further :thumb:


----------



## x6411 (May 28, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> For me it would without doubt be.....
> 
> 1. Bouncers 22 ( Best Wax I Have Ever Used )
> 2. Concours Car Care Champagne Supernauba ( Superb Wax and a pleasure to use )
> ...


+1 for Nattys Paste Wax, love it. So easy to apply / buff off, lovely finish, awesome beading, long lasting too


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Zymol Glasur
Bouncers 22
P21s for the cheaper option although the finish is equally as good as the other 2


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Bouncers22
Naviwax Dark
AF Desire (on order)

I'm in the States and ordered all of above from UK.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

megs#16
finish kare 1000p
finish kare 2685 pink wax


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Black Label, Souveran, Royale ( I guess that would be my choice.. althought, I wouldn't mind swapping Royale for some Fuzion or Vic Red since I use it alot more often haha)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

At the moment:

BH Finiswax
Carlack NSC (not wax thought)
???


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Migliore Frutta
Prima Hydro
Optimum Car Wax


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

For me it would be

1. Naviwax Ultimate (easiest application ever and great finish)
2. Dodo Orange crush (great finish and what a smell)
3. FK1000P (the all round sealant)

Haven't tried expensive waxes, if I try them I ight change my list... lol


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

alteclio said:


> For me it would be
> 
> 1. Naviwax Ultimate (easiest application ever and great finish)
> 2. Dodo Orange crush (great finish and what a smell)
> ...


Exactly my thinking lol...I wonder if....Glasur:argie:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

From what i have used / have, it would be 476, supernatrual, and hd.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

naviwax dark, dodo blue velvet pro and the wife..... who will cook my dinner!!!!


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would have to go with Bilt Hamber Finis Wax and Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid - if sealants are allowed, I'd add Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection. However, I suspect this will change in the coming months, as I have quite a few waxes (among them Glasur, Souveran, Fuzion, Vics Red, Midnight Sun, Natty's Blue, S100, Naviwax Dark, 915, and several Dodo waxes) waiting to be tried!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AutoFinesse Desire, Zymol Glasur and Bouncers 22.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Would have to be

Purple haze pro
Rubbishboys juiced & original (comes as a double act)
Zymol glasur

All out standing with juiced I would say ticking every box :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

For sheer versatility...

Prima Banana Gloss
Britemax Max Shine
R222 Concours


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

AF Desire
Zymol Glasur
SV Shield

ironically they're all a similar price.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

The three waxes I would choose from what I own would be.
Zymol Glasur
CG 50/50
Swissvax Onyx


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

admg1 said:


> The three waxes I would choose from what I own would be.
> Zymol Glasur
> CG 50/50
> Swissvax Onyx


I so want to try glasur :-/ and I nearly bought that onyx that was for sale recently...if only I had unlimited pennys :-( aha..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scott_VXR said:


> I so want to try glasur :-/ and I nearly bought that onyx that was for sale recently...if only I had unlimited pennys :-( aha..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


Glasur is a much much better wax then onyx,a big different looks wise.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Migliore Frutta
> Prima Hydro
> Optimum Car Wax


I forgot about OCW! :wall:
Brilliant stuff! Best spray wax there is IMO! :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol glasur
Megs16
Migiloire primo


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Glasur is a much much better wax then onyx,a big different looks wise.


Cheers, anyone used both spirit and Glasur ?
Can't make a decision....
How do they compare on look and durability .


----------



## Chris-89 (May 7, 2011)

Have a look here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249542

Good test carried out but Lupostef :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Chris-89 said:


> Have a look here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249542
> 
> Good test carried out but Lupostef :thumb:


Yeah I've looked at that a fair few times  
Just wondered if anyone else had experienced them...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was torn between spirit and glasur.the snob in me got the better and i got a bargain in the personal sales on a jar of glasur.i would certainly buy glasur again,and once you have had a boutique i dont think its possible to go back to the standards now.problem is,with boutiques there that expensive that you dont want to take a gamble on another brand :lol:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

silverback said:


> i was torn between spirit and glasur.the snob in me got the better and i got a bargain in the personal sales on a jar of glasur.i would certainly buy glasur again,and once you have had a boutique i dont think its possible to go back to the standards now.problem is,with boutiques there that expensive that you dont want to take a gamble on another brand :lol:


I'm hoping for the same mate, cheeky bargain on either of them in the sales section and I'm there! 
Yeah, that could be a problem, I'd probably just save it for my car anyway. My thought are that often my car gets neglected anyway due to the fact I'm always doin someone else's! So good looks and decent durability would be spot on. Just want it all really...greedy


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I know I should use a sealant too before anyone mentions it.....but they bore me


----------

